# on TRT: add letro, adex, or proviron



## jojojojo (Dec 11, 2011)

i am currently on axiron, which is like androgel. i can tell that my e levels have increased and am starting to see some increase in breast tissue, and with that my libido has started to go down again. i want to add in either a small dose of letro. or go with adex. i am mainly just trying to increase my sex drive, so i was interested in proviron. what would you guys suggest i go with?


----------

